# Guyz .. Plz help !!



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Im using 'Drools' dog food now for a while and it has given me no problems.
here is the link : http://drools.in/
Can sm1 tell me will it help my rottweiler who is 3 months old to grow fast??


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Ah the link isnt working i think.. Plz google 'drools ' dog food


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Why do you want him to grow fast? That can lead to joint issues among other things...


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Based on the ingredients I would get off that food.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Why do you want him to grow fast? That can lead to joint issues among other things...


Yeah exactly, you don't want your dog to grow fast.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

boxerlover876 said:


> Based on the ingredients I would get off that food.


Definitely. Nasty food. I'm extra wary of unnamed ingredients like "animal fats" as that can be from euthanized shelter animals or who knows what.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Definitely. Nasty food. I'm extra wary of unnamed ingredients like "animal fats" as that can be from euthanized shelter animals or who knows what.


Omg,plz ..can u explain a bit more? what si the problem with animal fats anyway?In my country the most common and cheap meat is broiler chicken.So animal fat must be chicken fat or something.. Even if its there any big issues"?? also, is there any other things i should chekc while i buy a dog food?? I took it coz i saw that the 1st 2 ingredients was chicken and eggs  .And for joint issues , to prevent it I am giving him calcium suppliments 8 ml daily.He is 3 months now and his paw size is really great.(Check my avatar).


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> Based on the ingredients I would get off that food.


How to consider ingredients..?I mean which is better and bad? plz help..thanks


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

wow,thanks for the participation all till now


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I would give this website a browse. It has reviews of foods and many articles on what to look for in a good dog food. Some of the reviews might not be relevant to you because they are brands that might not be available in India, but you'll just have to look and see.  http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

As concisely as I can put it though, I look for a food with at least two meat *meals* as the first ingredients (these are concentrates, so they are actually more meat than fresh meats, since the water is removed before they are weighed), then I try to avoid foods that contain corn, wheat or soy (many dogs are allergic to these things and they are low-quality fillers) and ideally ones that don't contain any grains at all, but that is a personal choice. I also don't like to see menodione or artificial coloring. That's pretty much how I choose a food, myself.

Can you list the ingredients for the Drools food you are feeding? I can't seem to find an ingredients list for this food, probably because it appears to only be available in India, while I'm in the US.

Also, calcium does not help the joints, and I'm not certain on this, because I own a small breed, but I'm pretty sure large breed dogs should be getting LESS calcium while they are growing, not more, because it allows their bones to grow slow and steady. Quick growth is NOT GOOD and should be avoided.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Omg,plz ..can u explain a bit more? what si the problem with animal fats anyway?In my country the most common and cheap meat is broiler chicken.So animal fat must be chicken fat or something.. Even if its there any big issues"?? also, is there any other things i should chekc while i buy a dog food?? I took it coz i saw that the 1st 2 ingredients was chicken and eggs  .And for joint issues , to prevent it I am giving him calcium suppliments 8 ml daily.He is 3 months now and his paw size is really great.(Check my avatar).


Stop the calcium! Calcium phosphorus levels shouldn't be messed with in kibble. Glucosamine and condroitin help with joints.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> How to consider ingredients..?I mean which is better and bad? plz help..thanks


I'm picky because I feed raw and I want a lot of meat in a kibble. Ig I fed kibble I would probably only feed Orijen, Acana, Santori, Evo, or Canidae Pure. I want as much meat as possible, no grains, wheat, or corn.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The problem with "animal fats" is that it doesn't tell you what kind of animal it came from. It's a red flag that the food is low quality and using questionable ingredients. If it said "beef fat" it would be ok, but since it is unnamed I wouldn't trust it.

As boxerlover876 said, I too avoid corn, wheat, and other grains. Check out the link kafkabeetle posted to find a decent kibble. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I would give this website a browse. It has reviews of foods and many articles on what to look for in a good dog food. Some of the reviews might not be relevant to you because they are brands that might not be available in India, but you'll just have to look and see.  http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/
> 
> As concisely as I can put it though, I look for a food with at least two meat *meals* as the first ingredients (these are concentrates, so they are actually more meat than fresh meats, since the water is removed before they are weighed), then I try to avoid foods that contain corn, wheat or soy (many dogs are allergic to these things and they are low-quality fillers) and ideally ones that don't contain any grains at all, but that is a personal choice. I also don't like to see menodione or artificial coloring. That's pretty much how I choose a food, myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.Here are the ingredients : 
RAW MATERIALS : chicken(>30 %),Whole dried eggs,animal fats,fish oil,corn oil,soya refined oil,lecithin,corn,rice,wheat,corn gluten meal,monocalcium phosphate(MCP),calcuim carbonate and salt.
VITAMINS :Vitamin A,vitamin c,stay-c,vitamin d3,vitamin E,vitamin K,thiamin(B1),riboflavin(B2),niacin,pyridoxine(B6),vitamin B12,folic acid,biotin,inositol,choline chloride,beta carotene and cdp.
ORGANIC MINERALS : iron,zinc,manganese,copper,iodine,cobalt and selsenium.
AMINO ACIDS : DL methionine,L Lysine,Threonine,Tryptophan,Arginine,Leucine and Isoleucine
ESSENTIAL FATTY ACIDS : Omega 3 and omega 6
OTHERS : natural source of glucosamine,antioxidants,natural liver tonic,prebiotics and probiotics,chondroitin sulphate and glucosamine sulphate.

Here is the timetable of my dog's diet :
7.30 am -- > 2 glass milk + drools 100 g + calcium suppliment-OSTOPET(http://www.virbac.in)
2.00 pm -- > 300 g white rice,7 sardine fishes
7.30 pm -- > 2 glass milk, Drools 100 g, sometimes (2 sardine fishes) 

Is this ok guyz?? My dog is rottweiler - 3 months old weighing 16 kg


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Stop feeding the rice and the calcium supplement. Too much calcium will ruin his bones/joints, and the rice has no nutritional value. Milk makes many dogs sick. As far as dog food in India goes, that brand doesn't sound too bad. You can feed just that food whit nothing else added. But if you want to add anything else, just add meat, fish, or eggs. Anything else won't do any good.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd stop feeding the dairy - it often upsets a dog's stomach and causes loose stools. You also don't need to feed extra white rice - it's simply a carbohydrate filler (but good for when your dog has loose stools). Your kibble contains corn, wheat, and soy; none of which are good. Look for a kibble with none of these, and preferably a grain free kibble. For a large breed dog, look for a kibble with no more than 28% protein to encourage slow, steady growth. If a large breed puppy grows too fast, it can really cause joint problems later on.

How big are the sardines? Are they fresh or canned (they should be canned in water, if so and rinsed to get some of the salt off)? That seems like a LOT of food!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

> That seems like a LOT of food!


Hehe, especially the 300 kg of rice! 

I doubt there's much of a selection in India, except maybe at expensive import shops. That food at least has chicken and eggs as the first ingredients, so the OP could do a lot worse. But no more rice! The dog food has enough grain as it is.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Like everyone else has mentioned, I'd strongly encourage you stop feeding your dog rice and milk, and stop giving calcium supplements as well. If you can find a better food that does not contain corn or soy at the very least I would recommend it over what you are feeding now, if there are grain-free foods available to you I would try that as well. 

If you want to talk about supplementing the diet a little, you can use whole goats milk ( I gave my puppy 1 cup of goats milk a day until 4 months old), but I avoid dairy from cows, the goats milk (in my opinion) is a little easier on the dogs digestive system. You can also give a little bit of goats yogurt, or fat/sugar free plain yogurt with food once in a while, but you don't need to do that every day.

Sardines or other kinds of oily fish and raw eggs are also fine to add into the diet occasionally, or if you want to replace a kibble meal with some raw or raw meaty bones occasionally that would be good also. Keep in mind if you are going to supplement and add these things to the diet, you have to incorporate them into the daily food/calorie intake. 7 sardines is WAY too much in a day on top of everything else you are feeding.. you want to be careful you do not overfeed your puppy because this can cause health issues as well. Figure out how much kibble your puppy should be eating in a day, and if you want to add to the diet make sure you decrease the amount of kibble accordingly so that your puppy isn't getting too many calories/day.

You do not want your puppy to grow too fast, like many others have already mentioned with a large breed puppy this is especially crucial because it can cause bone and joint problems, and the excess calcium can certainly cause some damage as well.

Dog foods are designed to be balanced, by adding in all the extra calcium you are going to throw off that balance. Also the rice is nothing but a filler, it has no nutrional value to the dog and you would be better off feeding something else like fish or raw eggs, or raw meaty bones.

Good luck!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I would stick with straight kibble and when you do occasionally feed extras, make sure they *replace* a kibble meal, and make sure they are meat, fish or eggs. 

I would stop feeding the rice and the calcium supplement altogether. The rice has too much carbohydrate and the calcium WILL end up harming you dog's joints. A good kibble will be balanced-- you do not need to add anything to it.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Hehe, especially the 300 kg of rice!
> 
> I doubt there's much of a selection in India, except maybe at expensive import shops. That food at least has chicken and eggs as the first ingredients, so the OP could do a lot worse. But no more rice! The dog food has enough grain as it is.


Em,the only known brand availabe here are pedigree n royal canine.their cost is same as in your country.they both have manufacturing plants here.the cost of drools is only 3us dollars per kg.hehe...


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Hehe, especially the 300 kg of rice!
> 
> I doubt there's much of a selection in India, except maybe at expensive import shops. That food at least has chicken and eggs as the first ingredients, so the OP could do a lot worse. But no more rice! The dog food has enough grain as it is.


Lol u screwdriver :d its g not kg sry


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> Like everyone else has mentioned, I'd strongly encourage you stop feeding your dog rice and milk, and stop giving calcium supplements as well. If you can find a better food that does not contain corn or soy at the very least I would recommend it over what you are feeding now, if there are grain-free foods available to you I would try that as well.
> 
> If you want to talk about supplementing the diet a little, you can use whole goats milk ( I gave my puppy 1 cup of goats milk a day until 4 months old), but I avoid dairy from cows, the goats milk (in my opinion) is a little easier on the dogs digestive system. You can also give a little bit of goats yogurt, or fat/sugar free plain yogurt with food once in a while, but you don't need to do that every day.
> 
> ...


a single sardine availabe here is almost the size of the index finger of a 6feet tall man.the sardines are fresh.i catch from the sea. in the morning and gives in noon
I too eat 5 daily:d.its good for us too coz of some amino stuffs.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> I'd stop feeding the dairy - it often upsets a dog's stomach and causes loose stools. You also don't need to feed extra white rice - it's simply a carbohydrate filler (but good for when your dog has loose stools). Your kibble contains corn, wheat, and soy; none of which are good. Look for a kibble with none of these, and preferably a grain free kibble. For a large breed dog, look for a kibble with no more than 28% protein to encourage slow, steady growth. If a large breed puppy grows too fast, it can really cause joint problems later on.
> 
> How big are the sardines? Are they fresh or canned (they should be canned in water, if so and rinsed to get some of the salt off)? That seems like a LOT of food!


 I live in india. canned food?joke!!! a single sardine availabe here is almost the size of the index finger of a 6feet tall man.the sardines are fresh.i catch from the sean in the morning and gives in noon I too eat 5 daily:d.its good for us too coz of some amino stuffs.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

The dog probably shouldn't be eating more sardines in a day then you would, a few are fine - and its good that they are fresh, that is better then canned anyway.

Can you get eggs easily? Goat yogurt or low fat, sugar free plain yogurt? Some cheap, scrap raw meat or raw meaty bones? (turkey, chicken, beef, pork, etc?) If these items are readily available and affordable, then perhaps if you can, try supplementing each day with a different item, one day add a raw egg with or without shell (its up to you - they can eat the shell too), then day 2 add a couple sardines, day 3 some yogurt, and day 4 maybe replace one kibble meal with some raw meat or raw meaty bones. Just remember than when you're supplementing, you must decrease the daily food portion of the kibble. But you can ditch the milk and the rice, these aren't doing your dog any good..


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought the sardines you had must be really little! ;p I feed about the same amount but only once a week (EDIT, just reread and I don't feed 10! More like 3-5 little guys). And mine are canned (well they come in a little pouch and are the 'no salt added' variety in spring water) because I don't have access to them raw, in any size. It's better than nuthin, right?


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> The dog probably shouldn't be eating more sardines in a day then you would, a few are fine - and its good that they are fresh, that is better then canned anyway.
> 
> Can you get eggs easily? Goat yogurt or low fat, sugar free plain yogurt? Some cheap, scrap raw meat or raw meaty bones? (turkey, chicken, beef, pork, etc?) If these items are readily available and affordable, then perhaps if you can, try supplementing each day with a different item, one day add a raw egg with or without shell (its up to you - they can eat the shell too), then day 2 add a couple sardines, day 3 some yogurt, and day 4 maybe replace one kibble meal with some raw meat or raw meaty bones. Just remember than when you're supplementing, you must decrease the daily food portion of the kibble. But you can ditch the milk and the rice, these aren't doing your dog any good..


my vet too told togive an egg daily.a nearby farm sells realyy good eggs .now i started to mix the raw egg in his morning milk.
And u guyz sure to reduce the mill 4glasses daily??can someone exactly tell me whether my dog currently overfed or not?


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I thought the sardines you had must be really little! ;p I feed about the same amount but only once a week (EDIT, just reread and I don't feed 10! More like 3-5 little guys). And mine are canned (well they come in a little pouch and are the 'no salt added' variety in spring water) because I don't have access to them raw, in any size. It's better than nuthin, right?


 Guyz.. do u knw wats the cost of sardines here??just 1 us dollar for a kilo fres.some times it decreases to half usd


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Guyz.. do u knw wats the cost of sardines here??just 1 us dollar for a kilo fres.some times it decreases to half usd


Lucky you, getting them that cheaply! I think people were saying you should feed less to avoid overfeeding your dog, though. As for whether or not you are currently overfeeding, you'll have to just look at your dog's body condition as he grows. Hopefully someone can come along with a more specific answer sometime soon.

And why are you feeding milk?


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Considering the situation, the drools should be fine, especially if you are replacing some of the meals with fish or eggs. What I would cut out completely are the rice, milk, and calcium supplements. They are not beneficial and can cause harm.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

No more milk!! Dog milk is fine for puppies, but once weaned they do not need it and it can do more harm than good. Most dogs are lactose intolerant. Cut the rice too. You're overthinking things and doing too much. Do not feed milk. Do not feed rice. Absolutely do not give calcium supplements.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Sibe said:


> No more milk!! Dog milk is fine for puppies, but once weaned they do not need it and it can do more harm than good. Most dogs are lactose intolerant. Cut the rice too. You're overthinking things and doing too much. Do not feed milk. Do not feed rice. Absolutely do not give calcium supplements.


 Thanks for the opinion.ill cutout the rice n reduce the milk.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks all for ur valued opinion.Can some 1 tell me why milk isnt that good for dog?i mean its a balanced diet crct?not abt the lactose stuff.. plz reply...


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Thanks all for ur valued opinion.Can some 1 tell me why milk isnt that good for dog?i mean its a balanced diet crct?not abt the lactose stuff.. plz reply...


We've already told you numerous times why milk is not good, for nursing puppies mother's milk is fine until they are weaned, after that they do not need milk, nor is cow's milk good for them, its difficult for them to digest. I know breeders who give goats milk daily to very young puppies up until about 3 months old but that is it, I did this with my Kelpie puppy too since I got him quite young and his mother was fairly unhealthy and ate very very bad food so I gave him some goat milk for a couple weeks just to help boost his immune system (which apparently it helps with), goats milk is supposed to be better because people who are lactose intolerant can usually drink goats milk just fine, and same goes for dogs that they can tolerate it better, but it should only be given to young puppies - adults do not need it. And no, giving your dog milk does not mean its a balanced diet. 

The kibble you feed your dog is balanced enough, but since it is not the greatest of foods, you can continue to supplement with some raw fish, eggs, or meat occasionally if you like. But no rice, milk or calcium supplements. Some probiotics are okay for a supplement if needed, but not to give on a daily basis. Like I mentioned before, as a food topper or supplement you can add in some low fat plain yogurt, like just a spoonful occasionally if you wish, if you can get goats yogurt that would be even better.

I myself give my dogs goat cheese and goat yogurt as treats a couple times a week but that is it, its not to be a part of a balanced diet its just a healthy, tasty treat.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Thanks all for ur valued opinion.Can some 1 tell me why milk isnt that good for dog?i mean its a balanced diet crct?not abt the lactose stuff.. plz reply...


It's already been mentioned a few times that most dogs are lactose intolerant. I also would think that the excess calcium in it would throw off the balance of the kibble. The calcium/phosphorus ratio of a food is very important to maintain and if you're adding more calcium to the mix you are throwing off the balance. This makes the bones grow too fast and it will cause joint problems for your dog. If you want to wet down his food, just add water.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

And please make sure you cut out the supplements!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Em,the only known brand availabe here are pedigree n royal canine.their cost is same as in your country.they both have manufacturing plants here.the cost of drools is only 3us dollars per kg.hehe...


i would go with royal canin if i was forced to choose btw it & Pedigree (which has artifical Vit- K in it which causes tons of probs) remember most of the time when it comes to dog food..... you get what you pay for, cheaper isnt always cheaper, you usually end up feeding more cuz the food is crappy.

if i lived in a country where i couldnt get any good kibble, i guess i would be cooking for my dog or going raw.

someone exprerienced in this will have to post recipies, as i dont have any idead or advice beyond suggesting it other then you can google: 'home made dog recipies' & 'feeding raw where to start'


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Remove the milk, as others said, dogs are lactose intolerant and it'll give them diarrhea. They have no nutritional requirement for it. You can add some plain yogurt if you'd like occasionally, but I would avoid all other milk products. 
If you can afford royal canin, its better quality than the one you mentioned, then you can supplement with some meat, fish and eggs.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

BlueChaos said:


> Remove the milk, as others said, dogs are lactose intolerant and it'll give them diarrhea. They have no nutritional requirement for it. You can add some plain yogurt if you'd like occasionally, but I would avoid all other milk products.
> If you can afford royal canin, its better quality than the one you mentioned, then you can supplement with some meat, fish and eggs.


 Thanks guyz...so royal canine is better than drools?r.c has its first ingredient as rice.sure r.c is good?im gonna buy dogfood next week


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

can you post the ingredients of royal canin where you live? I know they vary depending on the country, heres a U.S version:

Chicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, wheat gluten, corn, natural flavors, dried beet pulp, rice hulls, fish oil, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, potassium phosphate, calcium carbonate, ground psyllium husk, salt, L-lysine, potassium chloride, fructooligosaccharides, hydrolyzed yeast, choline chloride, butyrate, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), L-carnitine, betacarotene, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


the ingredients aren't great, but probably better than what you're feeding now, especially if you supplement with additional proteins.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

If the first ingredient is really rice, I would stick with what you're feeding now. If rice is the second or third ingredient (with meat coming before it) it might be ok.


----------

